# $tanza



## me$$ican (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a stanza too. 1991 GXE, i love her to death but im gonna have to say good buy to her soon good times (i want a se-r or spec v). Her shocks are broken so it bounces like crazy when i tap the brakes or press and release the gas it looks like a low low .


This is her.









see more at:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/747293


----------

